# Dante's Picture Thread



## mambo101 (Aug 15, 2005)

Here he is with Amanda holding him:













Romping on my bed:


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 15, 2005)

Oh, I am totally in love with him.Â He is such a cutie. I want one!Â Is his fur amazing?Â It looks so soft.

I absolutely have to stop by and see him when I'm in town. I can't wait!

Jen


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 15, 2005)

He does look just like a lil fonzie... what a CUTIE!


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 15, 2005)

LOL...I love this pic of him!! It looks like he's done something wickedly evil, and is snickering away at his own cleverness! :laugh:



>


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 15, 2005)

Actually, he's been the perfect bunny so far. He doesn't fight me when I pick him up out of his cage to hold and pet him. He's also been doing very well with his litter training so far. He's been peeing all the time in his litter tray and about 95% of his coco puffs have been in the tray. So far so good.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 15, 2005)

Oh wow - he is so adorable. I bet he brings you lots of joy and keeps you hopping! (Pun intended).

I definitely want to watch him as he grows up.... he's adorable.

Peg


----------



## ruka (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh my gosh... look at that face. :angel:

That's all I can say. How precious!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 16, 2005)

He's lovely! He looks like a little mummy's boy. What a sweetie!:inlove:


----------



## Emmy-webby (Aug 16, 2005)

:shock2:

Can you *NOT* say that this is the cutest face you've ever seen?! Look at this baby! He's so adorable! I just want to squeeze him. -hugs-Â He looks such like an angel.Â  More more pictures, pretty please? I could never get enough of Dante. Give him a big squeeze for me when he's out?

:kiss:

- Katy


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 16, 2005)

What a little beauty!

:inlove:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 16, 2005)

He has the sweetest little face. Beautiful!

Laura


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 16, 2005)

Aww...

What a handsome rabbit!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh Mambo, he is absolutely adorable - very Fonz-like. What a good boy with his litter tray too. Can't wait to see how he gets on 

Jan


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 17, 2005)

This has got to be one of the cutest pictures I have ever seen.






You give him some kisses and ear rubs for me ok?

Tina &amp; the Zoo Crew


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 17, 2005)

More pictures please! Dante is such a little CUTIE!


----------



## m.e. (Aug 17, 2005)

:inlove:


----------



## Lassie (Aug 17, 2005)

He is so cute. Delia


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 17, 2005)

More photos will come this weekend. I need to rabbit proof my room first. I'm gonna build a portable run for him with NIC cube sections and zip ties this weekend. Till then his freedom time is just hopping around on my futon. I gotta keep a close eye on him so he doesn't hop into the guinea pigs cage during freedom time.


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 18, 2005)

Here a few new photos I just took:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 18, 2005)

:inlove: This little guy is too cute. That little nose needs kissing!

Jan


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh is he just the cutest. I love this pose. It really shows his curiousity.







Tina


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 18, 2005)

He does that when he hears a noise upstairs.


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm kind of weird because I think it is so very cute when they stand up. Christa, Hopi and Stormy all stand up all hte time and I can't help but say Aww.

dante looks adorable standing their.

Please give him a treat or ear rub for me. Little doll baby.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

Dunno what you did to get that eye color in that fist pic, but thats pretty wicked! He's lookin good!


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 18, 2005)

You mean that yellow glow? I get when they turn thier heads just right when the flash goes off.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah, I'd never seen that on one before.... crazy stuff!!!


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 18, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> Dunno what you did to get that eye color in that fist pic, but thats pretty wicked! He's lookin good!


I think it's just glare from the light on the ceiling.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

Mambo, youre not THAT far away from me... you better keep that lil Dante under lock n key!!!


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 18, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> Mambo, youre not THAT far away from me... you better keep that lil Dante under lock n key!!!


I could always hook you up with his breeder and you can get one of your own.


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 18, 2005)

Pgg, I have millions of pictureslike that lmbo.

Tina


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

*mambo101 wrote:*


> *FreddysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Mambo, youre not THAT far away from me... you better keep that lil Dante under lock n key!!!
> ...


what a smart cookie you are!


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 19, 2005)

Can someone make me an avatar of this photo?


----------



## ayglnu13 (Aug 19, 2005)

I think this is the right size 

~Amy


----------



## Lissa (Aug 19, 2005)

That face is priceless. :inlove:


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 19, 2005)

Thank you so much, Amy.


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 19, 2005)

Darn, Amy the one you just make for me exeeds 100 pixels and won't upload.


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 19, 2005)

Mambo, see if it will work now.

Tina


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 19, 2005)

It worked!! Thank you Tina!


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 19, 2005)

Your welcome.

Tina


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 21, 2005)

I know you are probably all getting tired of the bunny on the futon photos, but here are some more I took today.






I added some variety by giving him a box to play with.






Checking out the box. You can see the guinea pig cage in the background.






His favorite activity now is jumping over the box. Here he is in pre-jump.





Post-jump. He is so proud of himself.





Contempating a stage dive. I talked him out of it.



Enjoy.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 21, 2005)

*mambo101 wrote: *


> I know you are probably all getting tired of the bunny on the futon photos, but here are some more I took today.


Never! How could you get bored looking at him?:sunshine:


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 21, 2005)

What a cutie! It looks like Dante is settling in well.


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 21, 2005)

I just built Dante' a portable run with the NIC cube sections. He loves it. He was doing binkies and bunny 500's. I'll post some photos of him in the run later this week.


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok. Here's some photos of Dante' in his new portable run. I do plan on making it bigger, but just wanted to test drive it till I went hog wild.


----------



## Trina (Aug 23, 2005)

Wonderful portable you have there!

Such a beautiful bun you have! 

*&lt;3 *Katy, Emmy and I


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 23, 2005)

He really is a beautiful bunny. He has some features like the apple cheeks, like the flemish and a beautiful golden coat like the pals. Two of my favorite breeds, but in a littleÂ package! 

Raspberry


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 23, 2005)

oh, Mambo!! I dont think Dante can get any cuter!!


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 24, 2005)

He is too cute! What an adorable little baby.Â Watch out, it won't be long before he can jump that 1 square run! LOL

Jen


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 25, 2005)

Here's some new photos I just took. Just coundn't resist.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 25, 2005)

Dante is just the cutest!! i love the lil feet!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 26, 2005)

This is *MY* castle, and I love it, and I'm gonna guard it from everyone!!

Too cute, that boy!

Jan


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 29, 2005)

I got the pleasure of meeting Dante today.Â  He's just a real sweetheart.Â He's so beautiful and his fur is amazing!Â It is so soft.Â He's a big love, loves pets and will cuddle some.Â Didn't want his nails cut, but at least he didn't cry like the crazy piggy... I think my nail cutting days would have been over if I'd had a bunny scream. All in all, he is a great little guy!Â  

:love:

Jen


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for your visit yesterday, Jen. Dante and the piggies say hi!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 2, 2005)

ahem...! Mambo!! I have not seen pictures of Dante in quite a few days and I am quite upset... can you please attend to this problem ASAP! thank you!


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 2, 2005)

I don't want to go into picture overload. However I will be going to the Stoneboro Fair tomorrow, so I will post some pics from that tomorrow.


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 2, 2005)

woohoo!


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 8, 2005)

Here a few quick shots I took tonight:


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 8, 2005)

I know Dante is still little, but I swear it really looks like he is filling out (not fat.. more like tough boy muscles ).. are mini-satins a stocky breed? or supposed to be dainty?


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 8, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> I know Dante is still little, but I swear it really lookslike he is filling out (not fat..more like tough boy muscles ).. aremini-satins a stocky breed? or supposed to be dainty?


Go to this site:

http://www.asrba.com/

click on mini satin and you can see photos of adult minis.


----------

